# BCM4360  802.11ac supported yet?



## masterofnull (Jan 14, 2018)

I bought a Rosewill AC1300 (without proper research), and I have tried all the avenues of approach I can. ndisgen created a kernel module that would break my install using the supplied drivers.

I also have tried bwn, bwi, if_bwn_pci, and have yet to find anything to get a workable solution. 

Also, tried bwn-firmware-kmod.

pciconf -lv still reads the lovely "none" for the device.

I feel like I've been blindly searching and stabbing at solutions and I could really use some direction on how to get this working.


----------



## masterofnull (Jan 14, 2018)

Its hanging on this line from the driver on ndisgen 

HKLM,SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\DeviceOverrides\SD#VID_02d0&PID_4319&FN_1\LocationPaths\,Removable, 0x00010001, 0x0


----------



## masterofnull (Jan 14, 2018)

UPDATE: removing the '#' makes it compile, but then loading it breaks my system


----------



## Sensucht94 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi, your chipset is not supported yet...support is up to BCM43225, with CURRENT, hence no driver will attach to it no matter how hard you try. If there's a musn't with FOSS systems and especially BSDs, that one is Broadcon wireless.

Are you sure you took a Windows XP SP2/3 64-bit driver version? Have you added firmware during built?

Beware you need to load it after boot and connect manually, as loading in Kernel at boot time will inevitably  cause a panic.


----------



## masterofnull (Jan 15, 2018)

Sensucht94 said:


> Hi, your chipset is not supported yet...support is up to BCM43225, with CURRENT, hence no driver will attach to it no matter how hard you try. If there's a musn't with FOSS systems and especially BSDs, that one is Broadcon wireless.
> 
> Are you sure you took a Windows XP SP2/3 64-bit driver version? Have you added firmware during built?
> 
> Beware you need to load it after boot and connect manually, as loading in Kernel at boot time will inevitably  cause a panic.



I tried both the 32 bit and 64 bit versions and they both failed. The 64 bit one failed more spectacularly and brought my system to the 'db>' exit to console screen. 

They did split up the driver by Windows Version and I tried XP only cause I read thats the only one that works with ndis. 

I'm looking around and I'm not finding support under other Linux systems either. Best I'm seeing is people being told to go back to the older drivers. 

Do you know how new this chipset is? Like it seems weird its so backed up and I'm finding the info elusive of Google searches.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Jan 15, 2018)

masterofnull said:


> Best I'm seeing is people being told to go back to the older drivers.
> 
> Do you know how new this chipset is? Like it seems weird its so backed up and I'm finding the info elusive of Google searches



Hi, as far as I know it should have been released around early 2015. In Linux it is supported (though  not being reportedly devoid of minor glitches) by proprietary Broadcom wireless. You can compile them from source (their site offers gzipped tarballs) or better use the pre-packaged broadcom-wl driver by antoineco, who tested it on your very same chipset. You're going to need DKMS for this.

I guess Porting this BSD would require a great deal of reverse engineering and it's probably not going to happen any time soon, considering Broadcom's attitude towards FOSS developers; hence, if you really wanted to give FreeBSD a serious try, I suggest you to buy a power-line (to forward router's signal and be able to remotely connect through an Ethernet cable), buy second internal NIC if you have a PCI/PCIe to spare, or buy a cheap USB wifi dongle


----------

